# Keeping the mouses brain active!



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I let them read at least on page a day to keep there mind active lol 

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0904.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0903.jpg


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

And look...they left you a tiny bookmark!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

candycorn said:


> And look...they left you a tiny bookmark!


ha ha ha :lol: not the sort of bookmark i would want!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol .. what sort of mice are they ... they are beautiful


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> lol .. what sort of mice are they ... they are beautiful


They are broken black & white that i got from a breeder at the weekend, they are lovely!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful mice! Good patterns, and they look large and typey!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

candycorn said:



> And look...they left you a tiny bookmark!


:lol:

I was interested to see what they are reading. It appears that they're into self help and improvement.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And look...they left you a tiny bookmark!
> ...


And soon they will be learning martial arts to go with it lol


----------

